# Average time for Trich's to change color



## dubblehue (Jan 22, 2009)

I've done the search and have not found a satisfactory answer. 

My question is, on average, how long does it take for trich's to begin changing from Cloudy to amber? Tomorrow marks 65 days in flower for me, and two days ago Trichs were cloudy. I want to harvest tomorrow night, I know that cloudy trichs are OK, but I want a little bit of couch lock....any insight appreciated.


----------



## massproducer (Jan 22, 2009)

Noone can really answer that question because there are just way too many variables.  It can take 1 day or weeks, it really all depends on the strain and the growing conditions.  

What are you growing?


----------



## dubblehue (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Mass, it's just some scwag seed. You can can see pics of it from a few days ago here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33642&page=2


----------



## massproducer (Jan 22, 2009)

They look very nice bro, I know it is 9 weeks but if i were you I would hide the calanders right now because harvesting by date is not a good way to harvest.  IMO, they need atlest another week and a half and maybe 2.  Also there are a lot more factors then trichs to look at.  IMO, you'll know when they are ready, but if you give em another week you will be very happy with the results.  

Good luck bro


----------



## dubblehue (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.  So I flushed on the 18th with Clearex, per the instructions on the bottle, I saturated and collected about 75-80% run-off...since then she's been drinking some nice pure rural mountain well water...and the buds seem like they're really swelling up right now...I'm gonna give her another week, and watch every day so I don't miss the window. 
Thanks


----------



## Rockster (Jan 22, 2009)

Trich colouration is strain dependent and some,especially Dutch hybrids don't go predominantly amber,sometimes clear/cloudy interspersed with amber,sometimes clear/cloudy only.

 Also pink,red and purple we see sometimes so you might not get amber or just a few.

At a guess shwag imported into America(if its that kinda weed)would be more likely to be sativa,I'm thinking Mexico and Columbia as they are big importers arent they?


----------



## leafminer (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah if its bag weed with stalks and seed in the US it is probly from Mexico and a sativa, prob a low grade Acapulco Gold or Oaxaca. Sometimes - maybe 1 in 4 - you find a real high grade sat in thos bricks but it smokes poorly because its just processed as the usual schwag and stored for ever.


----------



## massproducer (Jan 25, 2009)

When you are buying mexican brick weed i can almost gaurantee that you are not buying Acapulco Gold...  A recent study done of street weed showed mexican brick weed with an average THC percent of under 5%...  Now acapulco Gold has a very high THC percentage, in around the range of 20%.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 26, 2009)

smoked some a.gold it was alright probably around 10-15% thc 
and stress has high cbs (canna something) cant remember how to spell it i know the oil gets me a relaxed body high


----------

